# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  veliki razmaci u dojenju

## tajchi73

gledam di da se utrpam s pitanjem ali mi niti jedna tema ne paše...pa otvaram novu.

Zanima me da li može biti štetno za dijete ili majku ako dijete cica svakih npr. 3 do 5 dana ( a znalo je proći i više   :Rolling Eyes:  )? Kod svakog većeg razmaka mislim da se odvikla i zaboravila a kad ono u pol noći ona viče iz kreveta i traži cicu. Već sam razmišljala da joj i nije do cicanja nego da ju traži samo kako bi si održala mlijeko, jer ne kontam zašto peti dan želi cicu i to svaku na pol minute  :? . Uglavnom, s obzirom da mlijeka vjerojatno ima u tragovima zanima me koliko takvo nacicavanje može biti štetno za npr. moje cice   :Grin:  , predpostavljam da se mlijeko ipak nemre pokvariti   :Grin:   :Laughing:  .

----------


## paklenica

Pa da, nekad se smatralo, kad dojenje spadne na 1x dnevno, da ga treba prekinuti zbog opasnosti od _pokvarenog_ mlijeka.   :Laughing:  

Zašto još uvijek doji tu i tam- pa ja pretpostavljam zato da provjeri da li joj je to još uvijek dostupno ako poželi.  :Smile:  

Šteta ne može biti nikakva ni za jednu od vas, dapače to je baš školski prestanak, onako poštedan za obje- bez šokova za nju i bez prepunjavanja za tebe.

Meni bi mana bila samo to da mi se odgađa zatvaranje jednog životnog poglavlja ukoliko sam za to spremna. Ali, ako ti to psihološki možeš izdurati- uživajte još tu i tamo  :Smile:  , i slikajte se svaki put  :Wink:  jer ne znate kad je zadnje...

----------


## tajchi73

Da sam slikala svaki put kad sam mislila da je zadnji bojim se da bih već popunila 2 albuma   :Grin: ,  ipak je to curka od 3 g. Nadam se samo da neće tak do 8   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## paklenica

pa zato spremaš u digitalnom obliku, ovo ti fengshui omete   :Razz:  

ne bude do osme, do pete-šeste je gotova...  :Wink:  

( ne znam jesi čitala tekst o dojenje u mongoliji, ali me ovo asociralo- vidi gdje spominje frendicu 20-godišnjakinju)  :Grin: 
http://drmomma.blogspot.com/2009/07/...ghis-khan.html

----------


## tajchi73

nda, 
ne znam dal sam krivo shvatila ( ipak nemam pojma engleski ) ta  ( 20 g ) još uvijek ponekad cica ili  :?


rado bih stavila nekog zgražajućeg smajlića al sad me strah da si i moja ne umisli da može cicat do penzije   :Grin:

----------


## paklenica

a čuj- prilično sam sigurna da bi pred 5-10 godina stavila zgražajučeg smajlića na dojenje trogodišnjakinje   :Smile:  

u tekstu se opisuje druga kultura, drugi pristup dojenju i mlijeku čovjeka općenito.
ne doje samo velika djeca, potpuno je normalno da u slučaju prepunjenosti majka zamoli za pomoć bilo koga iz svoje male sredine.
meni je članak super jer mi ovdje neke svoje granice postavljamo na 6,12, 24, 36 mjeseci; a ovo je potpuno druga dimenzija

----------

